# Doxa Sub 600t Divingstar



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Finally arrived

Whatever reservations people may have about their sales and marketing methods they make a handsome watch

It's very comfortable, doesn't sit too high on the wrist and is *YELLOW* just in case you didn't notice

So far this is a "genuine" limited edition #22/100 .... till they make the next yellow dial version


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Very nice John. Attractive retro styling and those BOR type bracelets suit them a treat. The cushion shape of the case looks like it'll be very comfortable as well.

Enjoy!









Richard


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats JoT







Looks great!

What are your impressions about the bracelet? Do you find it comfortable or dissapointed with it?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Nice one John - congrats.

As I have said I ain't keen on the bracelet personally. However the watch itself is a looker. I prefer it to the orange one.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Congratulations. Yep, that's YELLOW


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Well done, John, I know you are happy now that there is colour in your life!









I've been keeping an eye on the NUMA edition


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Very Nice John.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice John, well done


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

John, I don't like the direction this is heading...









You _forced_ me to create a "Glycine" section in the Photo Gallery...









Are we going to need a Doxa one?
















Nice yellow watch...Roy, where are those cheapo Seiko 035s?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> John, I don't like the direction this is heading...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They will be here soon Paul but most of the first lot are over sold by more than double







I cannot even remember who or how many have definetly reserved one.







, I'm just about to order some more.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice watch John,I had one of the very first re-issue orange 300t.Roy had it and it was sold on the site,wonder who has it now?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice John
















I like the bracelet as well


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks for all your comments







I will write a short review when I get back from the "East"









Hakim about the bracelet - I really like; it is very comfortable indeed. It is not over-engineered like a lot of modern bracelets so isn't that heavy.

Paul (Hawkey) we don't need a Doxa section in the gallery, but given the numbert of yellow watches on order maybe a yellow section


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice one John, good picture too.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Now that is a good looking dial, I have always fancied a Doxa diver

many congratulations









Derek


----------

